# Weedless Y-guard Jig



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I was fortunate to locate a Weedless Y-Guard Jig mold after 2-years of searching. They work great for me around snags and brush. Here are a few that I made up but still need some paint yet. Come on SPRING!!!


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

is this it?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nightprowler, who makes the jig mold ou referenced in your earlier post with the pics. I plan on doing some deep structure crappie fishing this year & need to accumulate some weedless jig heads. Thanks & have a good weekend. Mike


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

X2 what Mike said.  Or do you sell any?


----------

